# Does your dog give you “The Look?”



## Ronni (Jun 25, 2021)

This is her hurt, baleful look because I won’t let her on my lap while we’re having dinner!  (We’re eating outside tonight)


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2021)

You mean like our middle Labradoodle, when he's been caught eating something he shouldn't ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2021)

also from our middle Doodle... (he's the most expressive)

Hey..this hooman thinks he's a dog.. shall I just string him along?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 25, 2021)

My dogs could give me the look and my beagle had a funny expression when I teased him in fun. He knew I was kidding and played along but my cats could hold a grudge for hours if things didn't go their way.


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 26, 2021)

This happened years ago:  I had eaten Hershey kisses. probably 7 or 8 kisses, while sitting on the couch.  Each empty wrapper went outside the previous wrapper until I had a little silver foil ball.  

I had to leave the house and forgot the ball was on the sofa.  When I got back the look on my dog's face was one of I don't know, condemnation, indignance, utter disappointment in me?  

There were the little foil squares perfectly unwrapped and scattered in a small pile.  To my shame he must have thought I left him a chocolate treat  (I KNOW CHOCOLATE IS BAD FOR DOGS) and he was so sad and thoroughly miffed.  

I'll never forget that look on his face.  I wish I could snuggle him right now.  He passed in 2007.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 30, 2021)

My dog Henry gives me the look when his dinner is late or when I've had the audacity to leave something ion a place he considers his.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 30, 2021)

Yeah, sometimes when he sees me with the camera, if only I could read his mind.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 1, 2021)

Ok, this is not a dog, BUT every time feeding time comes around this is how "Norman" looks at me.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Patch (Jul 14, 2021)

This is the "stare".  At exactly 4 p.m., she will sit and stare until I get up to get her supper.  At the exactly 6:30 p.m. she will sit and stare until I get up to get ice cream... of which she gets a thumbnail size sliver.  Her internal clock is more accurate than most clocks in the home.  Won't bark.  Won't do anything but sit there and bore holes through you with her eyes.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2021)

Patch said:


> View attachment 173756
> This is the "stare".  At exactly 4 p.m., she will sit and stare until I get up to get her supper.  At the exactly 6:30 p.m. she will sit and stare until I get up to get ice cream... of which she gets a thumbnail size sliver.  Her internal clock is more accurate than most clocks in the home.  Won't bark.  Won't do anything but sit there and bore holes through you with her eyes.


One of ours, our elder Miniature labradoodle does that with the staring when it comes to mealtimes, and also sometimes occasionally for no reason at all, as if he's trying to work out where he is . He has only started doing it this last year since he was diagnosed with slight Dementia


----------



## Patch (Jul 14, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> One of ours, our elder Miniature labradoodle does that with the staring when it comes to mealtimes, and also sometimes occasionally for no reason at al, as if he's trying to work out where he is . He has only started doing it this last year since he was diagnosed with slight Dementia


We rescued Angel about 2 1/2 years ago.  The agency thought she was right at a year old, then.  She's part Jack Russell Terrorist and part Criminally Conspiratorial Chihuahua.  Been a really great dog!!  Finally growing out of the puppy stage.  

We've had dogs most all of our 55 years of marriage.  My wife and I both grew up on farms where we had dogs around all the time.  Neither of us are cat people.  We do enjoy our dogs, though.


----------



## Irwin (Jul 14, 2021)

When I'm playing fetch with my dog, he'll drop the ball at my feet and look at me with a sly smile as if to say, "just try and get it." And when I bend down to pick it up, he'll grab it and run off.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jul 15, 2021)

I can't tell if I'm getting, "The Look."


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 15, 2021)

Nah.... who ever heard of "the look"?


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 15, 2021)

Even being blind didn't stop "The Look".


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 15, 2021)

Almost forgot a few of the others that pass through our life.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2021)

@squatting dog 
They are/were all beautiful


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 15, 2021)

Pinky said:


> @squatting dog
> They are/were all beautiful


Thank you. All were/are special to us.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jul 15, 2021)

Really?


----------



## Tish (Jul 15, 2021)

This is the look I get   She is so dan cute.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 15, 2021)

You bet I do.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## Irwin (Jul 24, 2021)

Bonnie said:


>


They're waiting for you to leave the room so they can rip up all the pillows.


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Jennina (Aug 16, 2021)

I could never get my dogs to pose for the camera. And the few times I clicked the camera just as they move their head toward it, lo and behold, red eyes!


----------



## Pinky (Aug 16, 2021)

Our first lab, Moe, loved to pose for the camera:




Our 2nd lab wouldn't sit still for a photo, but I have a few shots of him in albums.


----------



## Lara (Aug 16, 2021)

Blu has a way of looking deep into my soul and saying "I love you"
Bella only connects if toys are involved...ha


----------



## fatboy (Aug 16, 2021)

my cat does that often


----------



## Patch (Aug 16, 2021)

Great to see so many photos of "loved" dogs.  No matter the breed.... or mix of breeds... they are loyal, compassionate, loving, and just seem glad to have us as part of "their" family and to allow us to live in "their" home.  :>)  Over the years, have known many people who would be so much happier in their lives is they could only be more "doglike".


----------



## senior chef (Aug 16, 2021)

Patch said:


> Great to see so many photos of "loved" dogs.  No matter the breed.... or mix of breeds... they are loyal, compassionate, loving, and just seem glad to have us as part of "their" family and to allow us to live in "their" home.  :>)  Over the years, have known many people who would be so much happier in their lives is they could only be more "doglike".


I like your post, but with all due respect, I disagree with you about "their homes".  In my experience dogs would much rather be with their master, in the car, in the woods, at the lake, or any place really, than in "their homes".
Cats, on the other hand, would much rather stay put in "their home" than to move into a new place, with their owner.


----------



## Patch (Aug 16, 2021)

senior chef said:


> I like your post, but with all due respect, I disagree with you about "their homes".  In my experience dogs would much rather be with their master, in the car, in the woods, at the lake, or any place really, than in "their homes".
> Cats, on the other hand, would much rather stay put in "their home" than to move into a new place, with their owner.


Dogs can have such different personalities... one to the other.  Our current "Angel" is a homebody.  She hates to leave the house, except to spend time in the back yard.  Hates to ride.  Whines all the time.  Hates to go for walks.  Has her toys and her spot where she lays under a small table, etc.
OTOH, we had a Lab that could not wait to go walking or riding.  "Abby" and I spent many, many days walking 3 to 4 miles.  So well behaved.  But, when I would head to the door, she would grab her harness and be really disappointed if she didn't get to go.
Rescued a Cocker Spaniel that had been beaten by her former male owner.  She was stone deaf.  Took a couple months before she would trust me.  "Sally" was fearful of strange people and didn't like to be around anyone but my wife, our kids, and me.  When people would visit, they would seldom know we had a dog.  "Sally" would hide and not come out until the company had left.
So many of our dogs have been rescues.  Much of how they act and react is a result of their time before joining our family.


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 16, 2021)

My wife working shifts before retiring meant that we didn't think it sensible to have a dog that would be left alone for hours on end. Prior to that though we had a succession of cocker spaniels. 

There's the look that says: "Oh sh*t!" Then there's the look that says "Wheeeee! I'm so happy I could sh*t!" Rosie is of the latter.



Re-the beard. Vanity. There's an unsightly mole on the right side of my chin, my doctor informed me that removal could lead to problems, then suggested that I grow a beard. When the whiskers turned white, I shaved it off. Vanity you see, I preferred the mole to looking like Santa.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 16, 2021)

Patch said:


> View attachment 173756
> This is the "stare".  At exactly 4 p.m., she will sit and stare until I get up to get her supper.  At the exactly 6:30 p.m. she will sit and stare until I get up to get ice cream... of which she gets a thumbnail size sliver.  Her internal clock is more accurate than most clocks in the home.  Won't bark.  Won't do anything but sit there and bore holes through you with her eyes.


LOL! That's some look!


----------

